# Snow



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

Afternoon All,

Those of you who have had snow, how you you finding the GTR in these conditions?

From my side the snow mode has been excellent and seems to be as good as my RS4.

Cheers, Ramos


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Goodafternoon,

which MY?

regards,

Enshiu


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Goodafternoon,
> 
> which MY?
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

2009


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Drives well even though I drive the GT-R only once in 4 weeks in the winter.

but watch out especially with dunlop tyres. they slip a little.

Potenza does not slip somehow.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Drives well even though I drive the GT-R only once in 4 weeks in the winter.
> 
> but watch out especially with dunlop tyres. they slip a little.
> 
> Potenza does not slip somehow.


Dunlops slip like crazy, which comes as so no surprise if one looks at them - they are very close to slicks and their compound becomes as hard as rock bellow 10C. In other words - can't recommend Dunlops in winter time at all.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I shift in the snow around 1.5k rpm only and normally 2.5K or more. Far more Less slip if you change gear fast.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i seen lots of people saying skyline's terrible...
but my clio has done me well... bad snow were i am and not spun once!... 1st year for driving for me too... must be a good driver ha


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

the car itself is OK, but Dunlops ain't. and we know how important is rubber for rain/snow/ice...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bridgestone potenza grips well on snow but, watch out/be careful!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

GT-R's should be parked in a warm garage in snow! IMO


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

*Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT*

Just got mine fit with snow tires. Grip is phenomenal. Can go full throttle on the snow and brake with all force, no issues ... just goes and stops.

Can advise the change!:clap::clap:

They are the Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT.










Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT

This video is on the same tires; LM-25
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfXkJMDWDMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qw-ekm6BYk
Note: in this video the VDC is off, see second video (i think).


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Mines been great, on Dunlops. I bought it as an all weather car, and that is what its doing!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Had both Dunlops and Bridgies in snow and there was no discernible difference to me.

Both poor for normal roads tyres due to width of the tyres and semi slick tread pattern. GTR's saving grace is the 4WD which is happy to shift power around intelligently to get that bit extra traction.

But the GTR is no 4x4 whatever tyre you put on it IMHO.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The amount of snow that there is here and in most places ,any road tyre is the same (they all slide ).


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

It`s just perfect with wintertires: 

Much better then any SUV: Much lighter so it brakes better, lower center of gravity...

and 

0-60 in 7.2 s ON SNOW!


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

tired are kind usless if the snow comes up past the bottom of the car, it just bottoms out on it. anyone else had this yet? doesnt sound nice


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought I would try and venture out in mine today as I had bottled it when we first had snow a week ago last Wednesday and left it tucked up in the garage - and the main roads are now clear. 

Didn't go to plan - dug a nice path off the drive and smoothed out the slight bump off the drive onto the road, turned off the VDC and reversed out. 

Managed about a hundred yards backwards and forwards along the road outside the house just getting a feel for the grip levels. Having explored for a while I decided NOT to take on the hill down to the main road as I doubt I would have got back up it. The snow is compacted but still very soft in places so it churns up round the corners and is above the front splitter in places.

Had to rely on a friendly passer-by to give me a push back onto the drive. I won't be trying that again (although I did buy a tow rope this morning just in case). I am sure the brand new Bridgestones I have on (yet to be scrubbed) didn't help. I am going to borrow a car for the rest of the winter and invest in some winter tyres next year!

Good luck to those who are braver (or have less snow) than me!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Turned off vdc


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

First time I got in mine last Feb when it snowed, reversed round a corner, pulled away with minimal power and the back end slowly span in my neighbours car. Turns out wide tyres are like skis when going sideways on snow!


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

Mine has been tucked away in the garage for nearly a fortnight now and thats where she's staying. The Navara slag running on chunky Kumho's will do for now.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Took it for the first time in this winter's snow inadvertently as it was completely clear here in Surrey, but Kent was still a winter wonderland!

Couple a jammed M25 and TomTom taking me off on a magical mystery tour up and down icy un-named roads were a true test of the GT-R's Snow mode and it coped very well even on R888s.

There were some icy hills other cars were failing to negotiate that given a decent run up were fine.

Today, on those roads, I would rather have been in the GT-R than any other supercar/sports car...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Tried to take the beast out a week ago but it dont work up to the belly in 2 feet of powder snow :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Resonate said:


> GT-R's should be parked in a warm garage in snow! IMO


I concurr !!!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Warm cosy garage for GTR, old Clio with winter tyres. It's not so much you're grip/drivng as those who will slide into you ;-)
Last year I thought I was bullet proof in the Evo X, but got caught out badly in a couple of cases. Main reason is because I didn't swap to winter tyres and the advans were slick.
The difference with winter tyres is huge on any car (research the best ones though)
I'm not a tyre salesman, but can't understand why this country hasn't leapt at the business opportunity.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

My old S4 has been a god-send these last two weeks. Over 20 inches of snow here and lots of big tractor ruts, so the GTR would rip its belly out even if I could get it out of the garage and go buy some winter tyres. 

I even grounded the S4 on the stupid speed bump at Haymarket station in Edinburgh last week. There must've been an inch or two of solid ice on top of it, but not around it. Doh!

My main worry, if I could get the GTR out, is the brakes rusting to the disks in between uses. All that salt on the road. 

Roll on some warmer weather. I'm missing the old girl.


----------

